# Sify Broadband or Plug2Surf Query - Urgent



## amitskale (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I am in a dilemma, whether to go for Sify broadband or plug2surf. Which of these 2 will give me better performance regarding download speed and browsing speed?

I require a lot of downloading. Uploading speed is not that important.

Plans I have been suggested are:

Sify Broadband: 128kbps Unlimited - 799Rs.
Sify Broadband: 256kbps Unlimited - 999Rs.
Plug2surf 153 kbps Unlimited - 999 Rs.

Also please consider that plug2surf has got one time invetsment of 3050 Rs. Whether it is worth? 

Sify people are asking for non refundable installation charges of  500 Rs.

Please advise at earliest. This is urgent for me.

Regards,
Amit.


----------



## mkmkmk (Oct 15, 2007)

whats u r location?


----------



## amitskale (Oct 15, 2007)

mkmkmk said:
			
		

> whats u r location?



I am staying in pune. In my area Sify is the only provider available. Tata Indicom is there like I heard but they are not giving wired broadbands in our area. BSNL quota is over for last 4 months. So these 2 r the only options.

Regards,
Amit Kale.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 15, 2007)

amitskale said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in a dilemma, whether to go for Sify broadband or plug2surf. Which of these 2 will give me better performance regarding download speed and browsing speed?
> 
> ...


 
Do not go for Sify. It's the worst ISP.

better check at Indian broadbandforum, *broadbandforum.in"

Go for Airtel if you can get one. That's the most reliable and safe ISP.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 15, 2007)

out of two options you have...I think sift will be better choice. But, if you have any option of ISP which use DSL technology (Airtel, BSNL)..than go for it.


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 15, 2007)

Whereever you are, you might be able to get MTNL or BSNL, check their conn s out


----------



## amitskale (Oct 15, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Whereever you are, you might be able to get MTNL or BSNL, check their conn s out



Well, I know that bsnl is there. They are telling me that they have got new equipments for broadband but after installing that only the new connections are possible. They are also telling that it will take around a month to get u a new connection and the worst part is that they have been telling me this thing for last 4 months.

I can not wait anymore and so I said only 2 options I have.

Regards,
Amit.


----------



## din (Oct 15, 2007)

plug2surf, you meant the TATA USB modem works on CDMA ?

If you meant that, I am using it right now.

First, you can't compare it with broadband. Eventhough they cliam a speed of 153 or 115 or 144 kbps, actual speed will not go above 100 kbps in most of the cases. The plug2surf is for those who are on the move and those who do not have any other alternatives.

I do not have any personal experience with Sify broadband, so I am not sure about the speed.


----------



## amitskale (Oct 15, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> plug2surf, you meant the TATA USB modem works on CDMA ?
> 
> If you meant that, I am using it right now.
> 
> ...




Yes, I meant that usb modem from tata indicom. But I got to know that it is also high speed connection so was asking. And 100 kbps means actual speed would be somewhere around 100/8=12kBps. Am i right/wrong?

Regards,
Amit.


----------



## din (Oct 15, 2007)

12Kbps, yes, that is right.

Hmm

From where you got the info

Plug2surf 153 kbps Unlimited - 999 Rs. ?

Only thing I could see (and I use) is their 5 GB scheme. Thats their max tariff. Thats 5 GB limit for Rs.1500 (plus tax)


----------



## amitskale (Oct 15, 2007)

From where you got the info

Plug2surf 153 kbps Unlimited - 999 Rs. ?

Only thing I could see (and I use) is their 5 GB scheme. Thats their max tariff. Thats 5 GB limit for Rs.1500 (plus tax)[/QUOTE] 

Yes, I too could not see on their website. But I have checked from valid sources. One Tata Indicom executive came my home yesterday and told this to me. He was insisting on buying plug2surf (usb modem. I guess they earn more commission on that). 

I am totally confused now which connection to go for.

Does someone here on the forum have any idea about whether bsnl wireless connections exist? How's their performance and all?

Regards,
Amit.


----------



## din (Oct 15, 2007)

Do not belive in what the cust executive mentioned. There is no scheme like unlimited plug2surf for Rs.999.

If you do not have any other options, plug2surf is ok. another thing I found it, the modem get heated up on prolonged use and that make the connection very slow. Disconnecting for 2-3 mins and plugging again solves it though.

Regarding BSNL datacard, WLL phone etc have a look

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61043

And

*www.bsnldatacard.com

.


----------



## amitskale (Oct 15, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> Do not belive in what the cust executive mentioned. There is no scheme like unlimited plug2surf for Rs.999.
> 
> If you do not have any other options, plug2surf is ok. another thing I found it, the modem get heated up on prolonged use and that make the connection very slow. Disconnecting for 2-3 mins and plugging again solves it though.
> 
> ...



Oh..thanks din. I enquired abt these to bsnl office and to my surprise they were clueless abt what I was talking abt. Then I called a bit sebior person abt this who told me that it will take at least a month to get even the wireless evdo/data card.

So again a big no from bsnl side.

Regards,
Amit.


----------



## too_techy (Oct 15, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> Do not belive in what the cust executive mentioned. There is no scheme like unlimited plug2surf for Rs.999.


I would also agree with that. i too use Tata indicom usb internet, i have never heard of any 999 unlimited plan.

also remember they don't even have a web page to check your usage, so if you are going for any limit based plan, you have to keep tab on your usage by  yourself.  or the only time  you will  get to know  about it, is with the bill  and it would be too late by then     , considering its  5 rupees for every extra mb


----------



## mkmkmk (Oct 15, 2007)

i have never heard of any 999 unlimited plan.

thats true tata indicom dont have such plan and u will get pathetic speed.

what about you broadband......?check whether its in u r area or not?
You have good plans,check website.

*www.youtele.com/index.php

for 196 kbps you charges 700  i guess not sure.

In my area sify is dominant,since 2 yrs i m using it.

for 256 kbps unlimited 1122 quite costly.

Dont be in hurry take u r time for decision.other wise u will face every day headache later on ,important is which ISP have good support in u r area.


----------



## din (Oct 15, 2007)

@ax3

The plug2surf plans are good only for those who are on the move and those who do not have any alternatives.

There is no unlimited plan for tata. Reliance has it, Rs.1500, BSNL - Rs.550

But the tata plan is 5 GB limit - Rs.1500 - which is the max plan.

@too_techy

The plug2surf has an interface to check the usage. That is really a good thing which most others do not have. We can check the download data vol, upload data vol, search, per day vol, per month vol, etc etc.

Eventhough the site does not give such a facility, the software interface does a decent job on that. Pretty good.


----------



## amitskale (Oct 16, 2007)

Guys,

I asked to the lady at tata indicom and she told me that the 999 unlimited plan indeed does exist for plug2surf (usb modem) and it's been recently launched.

She also told me that the previous plan of 1500 Rs. has been changed now and 999 Rs. unlimited has been introduced.

She also promised me to show the latest pamphlet of all these plans. 

Regarding speed, she says that during the day time you could get upto 153 kbps and during the night time we could get upto 230 kbps.

Is all this information correct? Anybody using plug2surf pls confirm asap.

Regards,
Amit.


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 16, 2007)

NEVER EVER go for Sify ..........they suck the most!
I had some of the worst expreriences with sify!
nd i think they even play tricks wid thei customers like purposely capping the bandwidth or interuptting the connecting esp. during the free hrs.......

sify is famous for malpractice nd i hav personally experienced it!
btw dont u hav MTNL triband there?


----------



## amitskale (Oct 16, 2007)

rohan_shenoy said:
			
		

> NEVER EVER go for Sify ..........they suck the most!
> I had some of the worst expreriences with sify!
> nd i think they even play tricks wid thei customers like purposely capping the bandwidth or interuptting the connecting esp. during the free hrs.......
> 
> ...




I am staying in Pune so MTNL is out of question. Regarding bsnl and others I have written in this thread in detail.

Amit.


----------



## Fighter (Oct 16, 2007)

SIFY is the one and only choice for you if you are comparing it with plug2surf


----------



## ghosh.deepan (Oct 31, 2007)

i'm not a heavy downloader.i only do chat,check mails and surf the net.now i want to use wireless internet on my laptop.actually i want to use airtel data card,reliance net connect card or tata indicom plug to surf etc.can anyone tell me which one would be better and cheaper for me and also usable outside kolkata(in around 50km range from kolkata).please help me.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Nov 1, 2007)

Go for Sify out of those 2 options. Problems in Sify occur mostly due to problems at Cable Operator Side and not because of Sify. They never restrict speeds in peak hours as reported in the thread. Plus if your cable operator is good, one can get problems fixed even at 8pm in night. Sorry...didn't find cable operator which works 24 hours but bsnl and mtnl don't fix problems at 8apm night. Only problem with Sify is that its too expensive.

They have 2 plans for 256Kbps Unlimited
Rs 915/month - (150MB/day limit during 8am - 10pm)
Rs 1122/month - (Totally Unlimited)

999 is exclusive of taxes...pls check complete price before buying. You can settle for 915 plan. 915 is inclusive all taxes.


----------



## din (Nov 1, 2007)

amitskale said:
			
		

> Guys,
> 
> I asked to the lady at tata indicom and she told me that the 999 unlimited plan indeed does exist for plug2surf (usb modem) and it's been recently launched.
> 
> ...



I didn't get that info yet. Not in their website too.

You could see the pamphlet with the 999 unlimited scheme ? Please post details if it is introduced.

OH, I see this

*For Maharashtra & Goa Unlimited internet access with Unlimited Rs.1000 Rental Plan, No additional voice Rental*

That is from the tata indicom site link

* Plug 2 Surf - Tariff Details*

I am from Kerala, so not for me


----------

